

How I said "no thanks" to Apple's offer - adib
http://cubic-m.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-i-said-no-thank-you-to-apples-job.html

======
JCB_K
I've seen these kind of posts before, but once again, you can't really call
this a job offer. They ask to send your resume, that's all.

